# Fuel Tank Heat Shield Bracket Recall



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey everyone!

Just got this recall notice in the mail, and wondered if anybody else has or if anyone knows anything about the repair or has done it yet. Sounds like the Mk3 quattro can turn into a bit of a pyro in a crash!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I've not heard of anyone in the UK / Europe getting this.

Just owners in the US and Canada so far.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

20BX market recall confirmed also for me (2018 TTS), they just contacted me...


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Recall confirmed as of today, stick your reg into https://www.check-mot.service.gov.uk/ and it'll be under outstanding vehicle recalls if it applies to you. Mine is an early 2015 230PS Quattro and it is part of the recall. Wonder when Audi will be able to get round to this?


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

scott65742 said:


> Recall confirmed as of today, stick your reg into https://www.check-mot.service.gov.uk/ and it'll be under outstanding vehicle recalls if it applies to you. Mine is an early 2015 230PS Quattro and it is part of the recall. Wonder when Audi will be able to get round to this?


Interesting it only applies to Quattro models. Wonder why the Quattro has this bracket and not FWD cars?


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Who knows, just booked mine in for Wednesday.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Can someone link me the official Audi UK announcement?
Im not sure if mine will be affected
I may be affected but my car is 2nd hand and I am in a dumb disorganised country right now.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

go to this page, open the 2nd link from bottom, insert your VIN and you will know!

https://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/neuwage ... ktion.html


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> go to this page, open the 2nd link from bottom, insert your VIN and you will know!
> 
> https://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/neuwage ... ktion.html


Thanks bro! Yes Im affected. I just have zero idea how and when would they warn me about this. Since like you I bought my TT 2nd hand from Audi Dealership in Germany and then had it registered in different country. :lol:

Prob now is that I cant locate a dealership. Says server or DNS failure. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Pronto (Oct 25, 2019)

Just checked the government MOT site and my 2015 TTs is affected. But my nearest Audi dealer is 50 miles away and I doubt It would be justified to travel that far or even be allowed in the current situation


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

If you're a key worker and need your car to get to work then yes, you can justify it. If you can use another car or don't use your car for commuting to work as a key worker then you'd have to wait until this is over.


----------



## Pronto (Oct 25, 2019)

scott65742 said:


> If you're a key worker and need your car to get to work then yes, you can justify it. If you can use another car or don't use your car for commuting to work as a key worker then you'd have to wait until this is over.


Then I shall wait till this awfull time is over.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

My '18 TTRS is listed.

I'd suggest that it is because the Quattro has a saddle tank that sits over the rear propshaft and comes quite low on both sides as a result. There is a quite flimsy metal bracket on the driver side that holds the floor section in place, right in front where the tank dips down, sounds like they want to put some kind of cover on it in case it should contact the tank (and it's not a concern with a "normal" shaped one).

Having taken it off when I upgrades the rear trailing arm bushes it's a quick job, this seems a bit far-fetched but I can see how it could push the sharp edge back into it. More like driving over something that rips the underside to pieces would be the risk that front-end. In the name of safety I'll have to get it sorted when freedom resumes.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

ross_t_boss said:


> My '18 TTRS is listed.
> 
> I'd suggest that it is because the Quattro has a saddle tank that sits over the rear propshaft and comes quite low on both sides as a result. There is a quite flimsy metal bracket on the driver side that holds the floor section in place, right in front where the tank dips down, sounds like they want to put some kind of cover on it in case it should contact the tank (and it's not a concern with a "normal" shaped one).
> 
> Having taken it off when I upgrades the rear trailing arm bushes it's a quick job, this seems a bit far-fetched but I can see how it could push the sharp edge back into it. More like driving over something that rips the underside to pieces would be the risk that front-end. In the name of safety I'll have to get it sorted when freedom resumes.


Having hit flood water in my TTS (country road with no prior indication etc), the under tray on the drivers side got damaged at the front and the clips boke on the rear but the bracketry survived with no discernible damage. It ripped the passenger side tank fin clean off. Easy and relatively inexpensive to fix thankfully.

I think you might be right though - I wonder if the recent floods brought to light issues of this bracket bending and catching the tank?

ETA: I've checked the reg and it's showing as on the recall list - one of the last pre-facelift MY18 cars to be built.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

ross_t_boss said:


> My '18 TTRS is listed.


Interesting, my '19 TTRS isn't. Until I saw this I was going to say looks like just TTS's. I guess when they realised there was a potential issue they modified the part for newer cars and are now fixing it on existing cars. If someone posts a picture of the offending bracket I'll look and see if mine is different.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

just check and mines listed for re-call, i'll give audi a buzz in the morning and see what the score is

migzy


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

chelspeed said:


> ross_t_boss said:
> 
> 
> > My '18 TTRS is listed.
> ...


I think this is a TTS. You can see the fin I mentioned earlier on the left hand side of the tank (in the picture) and one of the brackets to the right of the exhaust just in front of the fuel tank on the right hand side.


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

My '18 TTRS is listed.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

cannot understand where is this stay that Audi want to protect with a plastic cover, can you please highlight it ?



phazer said:


> chelspeed said:
> 
> 
> > ross_t_boss said:
> ...


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> cannot understand where is this stay that Audi want to protect with a plastic cover, can you please highlight it ?


Circled in yellow. There's another one hidden under the covering IIRC but I can't remember where.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks


----------



## NP46 (Sep 8, 2019)

Looks like mine needs attention too.
Who are you all calling, my local dealership has been closed for weeks now so I'm guessing it'll be a while before mine can be fixed.


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

phazer said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > cannot understand where is this stay that Audi want to protect with a plastic cover, can you please highlight it ?
> ...


I've just been outside and took a picture under my June 2019 TTS and it's identical to your picture. Interestingly though, DVLA website says no outstanding recalls for my car.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Interesting. I know there is another little bracket but I don't have the car to check any more and I can't remember where it was - it may well be that one.

Not the sort of thing most people will look at I suppose, but had no choice on mine!!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Just ran the checker through the German site and it's come up with 20BX - A retrofit edge protection as a recall item. Is this for something else?


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

No 20BX is the recall to fit edge protection to the fuel tank heat shield bracket.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

chelspeed said:


> No 20BX is the recall to fit edge protection to the fuel tank heat shield bracket.


So it is for this then? I used google translate for the words I used above.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> chelspeed said:
> 
> 
> > No 20BX is the recall to fit edge protection to the fuel tank heat shield bracket.
> ...


They only started contacting customers at the end of March.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> chelspeed said:
> 
> 
> > No 20BX is the recall to fit edge protection to the fuel tank heat shield bracket.
> ...


Sorry should have been clearer. Yes it is for this, 20BX is the recall we are discussing. When I said no, I meant 20BX is not for something else.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks looks like my car MK3 RS is affected. Nothing from Audi i'm sure they will send me letter soon.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

My 65 plate TT Quattro shows:

*Outstanding recall found*
This vehicle has been recalled since at least 10 April 2020.
Contact a AUDI dealership to arrange for repairs.

So a trip to Audi Shrewsbury for me assuming I'm still around after the virus dies down.

Thanks to the OP for the heads-up!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

had the bracket protection assembled today. very quick job (around 25 min), nothing to disassembly externally, just from bottom once the car is jacked-up


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

going to try and get mine in next week, so far it's been impossible


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Mine is due on monday they told me it is indeed a 30min job.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

migzy said:


> going to try and get mine in next week, so far it's been impossible


Got an "Oil service and inspection due in 21 days" pop up on the dash a few days ago. This will be the first.
When I rang the local Audi dealer to book it in, the girl on the service desk said that there was a "recall job on the fuel tank" (taking 30 mins) that they will do at the same time. I hadn't previously had any notification about it. Mine is a 2018 TTS. My local dealer is booking routine service jobs from 1 June. Mine is booked in for the 2nd.


----------



## sbsd16 (Jul 24, 2020)

Would you guys recommend that I remove my piggy back tune, pedaltune and intake before taking it to the dealer for the recall repair? My car is still under warranty so trying to not have it voided should the repairman find my aftermarket upgrades.... Will they be looking under my hood at all? I can probably hide my pedaltune, or just remove it altogether since it's a quick removal and re-installation. Thanks for your help.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I would do. Any reason to get out of a warranty claim in the future and they'll use it.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

preventing is always better than curing&#8230;
I would remove the piggyback at least (easy and fast)


----------

